# Iphone more customizable then android?



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know i may get banned from the forums for making a comment like that, lol, but after watching some videos. The cydia tweak dream board can completely change the look of the phone. there were a ton of themes. I know we can have different launchers but for the most part they all look the same. Each dreamboard theme changes it completely and allows you to put widgets on and stuff. Just wondering with the iphone 5, if it has a bigger screen and a ton of the other rumored specs, would anyone consider getting, then jailbreaking for dreamboard? If youve never seen it, watch some youtube videos on dreamboard themes. Its quite cool.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

All dreamboard really does is make the iPhone look like an Android phone. You can install MIUI of you want the Android to look like an iPhone.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude I know all about cydia and dream board. My friend is a huge fan boy.

Have you ever seen the video, "100 reasons to jailbreak an iPhone"? You can literally do every single one of those things with android, and like 90% of them w/o root.

I would much rather choose roms, as opposed to just a theme. All they do is make things look different; they add zero functionality, except for Widgets, which Android already has. If you wanna go for the iPhone, then go for it. But if you're gonna talk customization-- you just wonr get anywhere near android.

Hell, even when I flash a rom and install a theme, I still usually take one or two things out, decompile them, make a few little changes, and put it back on my phone. You just won't get that with apple.

LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chocu1a said:


> All dreamboard really does is make the iPhone look like an Android phone. You can install MIUI of you want the Android to look like an iPhone.


Endroid is just one of the themes, there are tons of them that make it look completely different


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

Having to jailbreak a brand new phone just to make it open seems like a poor idea. If you want customization, Android has it STOCK. Jailbreaking opens up a hoard of new issues (I had an iphone before), warranty/support, tethered/untethered jailbreaks, SLOWS your chance of updates (completely opposite with rooting and Android that speeds updates), etc. etc.


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Dude I know all about cydia and dream board. My friend is a huge fan boy.
> 
> Have you ever seen the video, "100 reasons to jailbreak an iPhone"? You can literally do every single one of those things with android, and like 90% of them w/o root.
> 
> ...


Oh no I'm sticking with my nexus. I just saw it and thought it was pretty neat and wondering other peoples opinions on it


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I mean, I can't blame people for liking apple and choosing it over android. There are definitely benefits, and if you don't agree then you just aren't being open minded.

Having said that, I really hate apple, lol. I hate the way they handle their company, I hate the people who lead their company (although the woz is pfc. Pretty fuckin cool), but I don't hate their products-- hell, ive always liked the physical look of the iphone. I just like android way more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

I messed with this before on my ipod touch. I was really unimpressed. The widgets are limited, the themes were generally inconsistent, and it took a ton of work to just emulate the general look of Android.

I wouldn't even begin to try the custom themes and layouts I make in android. 5x8 homescreens, 9x6 homescreens, custom icons, resized widgets, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I modded my iPhone to the hilt when I had one (I had all versions) It's just too much of a pain to keep your jailbreak status with updates and such. They made it so difficult to mod that I stopped messing with mine. You could get it to look like anything you wanted though. Theme engines and such made it easy to change icons but to drastically change the layout and such was a pain in the ass.
.. a couple of my iPhone screenies.

















Dialer (I loved this)


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

In my opinion... the jailbreaking community is a lost cause. Every damn time they update the OS, there goes the way to jailbreak it. It's a cat and mouse game. New hole for jailbreaking found, Apple patches it, new hole is found, Apple patches it, over and over again. Apple doesn't want you to jailbreak it, they don't want you to customize your iPhone, they don't want you to have freedom. Plain and simple. It is their way or the highway! This goes back to the idea that Steve Jobs thought he could do no wrong and that what he said was something akin it Christian dogma.

I hate Apple as far as a company, I hate their leadership, I hate their products, I hate their lawyers, I hate their idea that they can't do any wrong, and I hate their marketing department. I don't consider Apple a technology company, I consider them a marketing company that just so happens to sell tech products.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

android has, and always will be a better product, i have had my iphone fanboys come up to my and tell me how much they can do with a jailbroken iphone and how i couldnt do it with my android i would just prove them wrong, stock android has so many options for themeing and its as easy as installing an app and rooting android os just expands your options even more

dont get me wrong android has its up and downs just like the iphone but it all comes down to what you want to do and personal preference


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Same can be said bout android. The last update killed the way you could root the thunderbolt. Except for the nexus Google phones its sometimes a chore to root android devices.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

kendall316 said:


> Endroid is just one of the themes, there are tons of them that make it look completely different


I had an iPhone 4. Jailbroke it, tried all the neat add-ons. Even tried dreamboard. It was nice and all, but it killed the battery in no time and that was the one redeeming quality of the iPhone. Once I traded up to a 4.3" screen & lte, I was done with iOS. With the Nexus, it is laughable. I can't believe I used to have an iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zombie (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all than*
Second to answer, No.
Finally, peace out.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Our theme song referring to iPhones


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I had the iPhone 3G, 3G and 4 and jailbroke all of them. The jailbreak stuff is cool but at the same time each update breaks the tweaks usually. Then you have to rejailbreak (when available) and then wait for the tweaks to work properly on the update. It's a royal pain and even then it is still limited when compared to Android.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

trparky said:


> I hate Apple as far as a company, I hate their leadership, *I hate their products*, I hate their lawyers, I hate their idea that they can't do any wrong, and I hate their marketing department. I don't consider Apple a technology company, I consider them a marketing company that just so happens to sell tech products.


My friend let me borrow his MacBook Pro the other day. I was thinking of buying a new laptop for grad school and wanted to consider all options. Holy shit...after 2-3 hours of using it I'm sold. I hate Apple's phones, but I loveee what they did with the Mac line of computers. I'll probably wait until the Ivy bridge processors come preinstalled but until then I'll my arm and my leg until I have to give it to them.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've sat down with a Mac before and honestly tried to use it. Everything that I know from Windows clashes with the operation of MacOSX.

I'm in the process of looking for an Android tablet myself for mobile computing. I'm looking at one of the Asus models. Any major computing can be done on my Core i7 beast of a machine.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dont get me wrong when i had my iphone 4s i loved that thing to death but honestly after a while i got bored of it because i found it more or less the same as my old iphone 4, 3gs etc. I jailbroke every single iphone i had but in the end you just come to realize when you do that its mainly to get it to look more like an android phone. As someone stated before, when you jailbreak an iphone your really getting more options in which you can already do on android. I still think Android Anally rapes iphones when it comes to customization but iphone does shit on android when it comes to apps.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know a lot about iOS but I've seen the screen shots of cydia themes and it reminds me of Sweeter Home. I'm thinking those same type of themes can be achieved on android with the Sweeter Home launcher. And they apply automatically much like the t-mobile theme engine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I know I seen people do a lot with android that would leave iPhone users going damn that's amazing. Until apple let's go and unlock their devices they will never be on the level that android is. We all know how apple don't like to share.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluewall (Sep 27, 2011)

The biggest point of this discussion is about what you really can do. Let me explain.

When you jailbreak, you will have some cool stuffs, like SBSettings or some cool transition in the launcher (springboard?).

It's cool, and most of all this things can be done on Android even without root.

But the REAL point here, is that with an iPhone, you will stay on the SAME ROM. In android, you can change the system! And that's the biggest point.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I just watched that 100 reasons to jailbreak video. Almost everything in the video I could do the day I opened up my nexus. Well, I couldn't make my apps do flips! They got me there =). I'm not saying an iPhone isn't cool. It is, there nice phones. With out it we would be rocking Android on blackberry type platforms. But I'll still take my overclocked undervolted themed 4g massive HD screen kick ass open source powered by one of the most innovative company's in the world phone... over an iPhone =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

